# Say "Hello" To My Nos Casio Mrd-201W



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share my happiness after I`ve bought this lovely watch.

I know guys it`s not as valuable as a Seiko or Rolex or Citizen, but nowadays it`s getting very difficult to find a decent one.

Of course it`s made in Japan, with its original box and manual, origanal strap, perfect bezel, no scratch at all, a true example of NOS. :man_in_love:

Here are some quick shots with my crappy mobile, better ones come soon:


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Hi. nice find. Where has it come from? Used to have one back in the day, wish I still did......

look forward to some better pics









Thanks Joe.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i have a bit like it from 1987 but it has been well used all the best woody77.


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

joeytheghost said:


> Hi. nice find. Where has it come from? Used to have one back in the day, wish I still did......
> 
> look forward to some better pics
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

Thank you very much! It has come from ebay.

If you want to buy it again just look at this auction: 330596184101

Here are couple of pics: (I just realized I left some dust on the glass :disgust: )


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi very nice i have a bit like it from 1987 but it has been well used all the best woody77.


Hi woody,

Thanks a lot.

I like your watch too. Is that the ARW-300?

And finally other two pics:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi no its a AQ-100w not many of them out there now its from 1987 all the best woody77.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

So you are the buyer who stole that one :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> So you are the buyer who stole that one :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Skip,

I wouldn`t say stole but rather say just wait fot the right time









There is another on ebay now: 330596184101

By the way I would be glad to swap it for your lovely 7A48-7050 Fisingmaster :jump: Congratulations for that one, it`s a very nice Seiko! unk:


----------

